# Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament Results.



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone who came out and fished this years event. 

We had 40 teams this year. The fishing was tough but teams found the crappies. 

Here are the results:

First place winners Mike Beal And Jim Butz they caught six crappie with a weight of 5.30. $850

Second place winners Jason Heinbaugh and Mark Dietrich. They caught six crappie with a total weight of 4.62. $550

Third place winners Dave Morgan and Mike Martel. They caught six crappie with a total weight of 4.10. $300

Biggest Crappie was caught by Jim Butz weighing 1.66 $165

Biggest walleye was caught by Clayton Allhouse weighing 3.76 $165

Great going guys and look forward to seeing everyone next year!


----------

